# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  القانون الجنائي السوداني لسنة 1991م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

القانون الجنائي السوداني لسنة 1991م

عملاً بأحكام المرسوم الدستوري الثالث لسنة 1989م، أجاز مجلس قيادة ثورة الإنقاذ الوطني القانون الآتي نصه:

الباب الأول

أحكام تمهيدية

وسريان القانون

الفصل الأول

أحكام تمهيدية

اسم القانون وبدء العمل به
1ـ يسمي هذا القانون " القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م " ويعمل به بعد شهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

إلغـاء


2 ـ يلغي قانون العقوبات لسنة 1983م.

تفسير وإيضـاحـات


3 ـ في هذا القانون، ما لم يقتض السياق معني آخر ، تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني والإيضاحات المبينة أمامها:

"إجراء قضائي" تشمل أي إجراء يجوز خلاله أخذ البينة وفقاً للقانون .

" احتمال" يقال عن الفعل أنه يحتمل أن تكون له نتيجة معينة، أو أثر معين ، إذا كان حدوث تلك النتيجة أو الأثر لا يستبعد عند الشخص العادي.

"أذى جسيم" تعني الجراح كما هي معرفة بهذا القانون ، باستثناء ما يصيب الجلد من الشجاج والجروح.

" استفزاز شديد " يعني تسبيب الغضب الشديد الذي يمنع من كمال والتثبت والتروي ويخرج عن حال الاعتدال ، ولا يعتد بالاستفزاز الذي :

(أ ) يتسبب فيه الجاني قصداً أو يسعى إليه ذريعة لارتكاب الجريمة .

(ب) يحصل من فعل يقع تنفيذاً للقانون بوساطة السلطة العامة.

(ج) يحصل من فعل يقع عند استعمال حق قانوني استعمالاً مشروعاً .

"إيواء" يقال عن الشخص أنه أوي شخص آخر إذا أمده بالمأوي أو الطعام أو ساعده بأي طريقة على تجنب القبض عليه .

"بالغ" تعني الشخص الذي ثبت بلوغه الحلم بالأمارات الطبيعية القاطعة وكان قد أكمل الخامسة عشرة من عمره ، ويعتبر بالغاً كل من أكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمره ولو لم تظهر عليه أمارات البلوغ .

"جريمة" تشمل كل فعل معاقب عليه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر .

"جرائم الحدود" تعني جرائم شرب الخمر والردة والزنا والقذف والحرابة والسرقة الحدية .

"حسن نية" يقال عن الشخص أنه فعل الشيء ، أو اعتقده ، بحسن نية ، إذا حصل الفعل أو الإعتقاد مع سلامة المقصد وبذل العناية والحيطة اللازمتين.

"خمر" تشمل كل مسكر سواء أسكر قليلة أم كثيره وسواء كان خالصاً أم مخلوطاً .

" رجل" و"امرأة" "رجل " يعني الذكر البالغ و "امرأة" تعني الأنثى البالغة. 

"رضا" يعني القبول ، ولا يعتد بالرضا الذي يصدر من :

(أ ) شخص تحت تأثير الإكراه أو الخطأ في فهم الوقائع إذا كان الشخص الذي وقع منه الفعل عالماً بأنَّ الرضا صدر نتيجة الإكراه أو الخطأ ، أو :

(ب) شخص غير بالغ ، أو :

(ج) شخص لا يستطيع إدراك ماهية ما رضي به أو نتائجه بسبب اختلال قواه العقلية أو النفسية .

" سلطة عامة " تعني أي سلطة مختصة في الدولة ، وتشمل الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام .

" سند قانوني " يعني المستند الذي يكون في حقيقته أو ظاهره سنداً بإنشاء حق قانوني أو امتداده أو نقله أو تقييده أو انقضائه أو الإبراء منه، أو الذي يحصل به إقرار بوجود الحق القانوني أو انقضائه أو إثبات لأيهما .

"سوء قصد" يقال عن الشخص أنه فعل شيئاً "بسوء قصد" إذا فعله بقصد الحصول على كسب غير مشروع لنفسه أو لغيره ، أو بقصد تسبيب خسارة غير مشروعة لشخص آخر ، وتعني عبارة "كسب غير مشروع" الحصول على مال أو حجزه بطريق غير مشروع ، وتعني عبارة "خسارة غير مشروعة" حرمان أي شخص من ماله أو منعه منه أو حجزه منه بطريق غير مشروع.

" شخص " تشمل الشخص الطبيعي وكل شركة أو جمعية أو مجموعة من الأشخاص، سواء كانت ذات شخصية اعتبارية أم لم تكن.

"ضرر" تعني أي أذى يقع بالمخالفة للقانون يصيب الشخص في جسمه أو صحته العقلية أو النفسية أو في عرضه أو ماله أو سمعته .

" عقار ومنقول " "عقار" يشمل الأرض وما يتصل بها اتصال قرار أو يرتبط بشيء متصل بها كذلك، وما عدا ذلك من الأموال فهو "منقول".

" عقوبة تعزيرية " تعني أي عقوبة غير الحدود والقصاص .

"علم" يقال عن الشخص أنه يعلم شيئاً إذا كان يدرك الشيء أو لديه ما يحمله على الإعتقاد به .

"فعل" الكلمات التي تدل على "الفعل" تشمل "الامتناع" المخالف للقانون، كما تشمل الأفعال المتعددة .

"قصد" يقال عن الشخص أنه سبب الأثر " قصداً " إذا سببه باستخدام وسائل أراد بها تسبيبه أو باستخدام وسائل كان وقت استخدامها يعلم أنها تسبب ذلك الأثر ، أو كان لديه ما يحمله على الإعتقاد بأنها يحتمل أن تسببه .

" قصد الغش " يقال عن الشخص أنه فعل شيئاً "بقصد الغش" إذا فعله بقصد خداع غيره ، ليتوصل بهذا الخداع إلى الحصول على كسب أو ميزة لنفسه أو لغيره أو تسبيب خسارة لشخص آخر.

" القوات النظامية " تشمل القوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن و الشرطة والسجون وقوات المطافئ وحرس الصيد وأي قوات أخرى تستحدث فيما بعد .

"ما يحمله على الاعتقاد" يقال عن الشخص أن لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد إذا كانت لديه أسباب للاعتقاد، أو كانت الظروف التي وجد فيها تدعو مثله للاعتقاد .

"محكمة " تشمل أي محكمة أو هيئة تباشر إجراءات قضائية بمقتضى أي قانون .

"مكلف" تعني بالنسبة للشخص الطبيعي البالغ العاقل، وبالنسبة للشخص الاعتباري من لديه أهلية للالتزام القانوني .

"موظف عام " تعني كل شخص تعينه سلطة عامة للقيام بوظيفة عامة سواء كان التعيين بمقابل أم دون مقابل، وبصفة مؤقتة أم دائمة.

"نتيجة راجحة " يقال عن الشيء أنه نتيجة راجحة للفعل إذا كان الفعل أو الوسيلة التي استخدمت فيه مما يؤدي إلى حدوث تلك النتيجة في غالب الأحوال. 




الفصل الثاني

سريان القانون



الأثر الرجعي للقانون


4- (1) على الرغم من حكم المادة (2) يطبق القانون الذي كان معمولاً به وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. 

(2) في حالة الجرائم التي لم يصدر فيها حكم نهائي تطبق أحكام هذا القانون إذا كان هو الأصلح للمتهم.

(3) يعد عدم تنفيذ أي عقوبة حدية قبل العمل بهذا القانون شبهة مسقطة للحد ويراجع تقدير العقوبة لمن صدر في حقه حكم نهائي وفق أحكام هذا القانون. 

(4) يراجع أي حكم نهائي بالدية صدر قبل العمل بهذا القانون وفق أحكامه في استيفائها .

الجرائم التي ترتكب في السودان
5-(1) تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على كل جريمة ارتكبت كلها أو بعضها في السودان. 

(2) لأغراض هذا القانون يدخل في تعريف السودان مجاله الجوي ومياهه الإقليمية وجميع السفن والطائرات السودانية أينما وجدت. 

(3) لا تسرى أحكام المواد 78 (1) ،79 ، 85 ، 126 ، 139 (1) ، 146 (1) و(2) و(3) ، 157 ، 168 (1) و171 على الولايات الجنوبية، إلا إذا قررت السلطة التشريعية المختصة خلاف ذلك أو طلب المتهم تطبيقها عليه.

الجرائم التي ترتكب خارج السودان


6- (1) تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على كل شخص يرتكب :-

(أ ‌) خارج السودان فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أصلياً أو شريكاً في جريمة من الجرائم:-

(أولاً) الموجهة ضد الدولة،

(ثانياً) المتعلقة بالقوات النظامية،

(ثالثاً) المتعلقة بتزييف العملة أو بتزييف طوابع الإيرادات ، إذا وجد الجاني في السودان.

(ب‌) في السودان فعلاً مشتركاً في فعل يرتكب خارج السودان ، يعد جريمة في السودان وجريمة بمقتضى قانون الدولة التي وقع فيها. 

(2) لا يعاقب أي شخص ارتكب خارج السودان أي جريمة من الجرائم التي يمكن معاقبته عليها في السودان إذا ثبت أن ذلك الشخص قد حوكم أمام محكمة مختصة خارج السودان، استوفى عقوبته ، أو برأته تلك المحكمة.

الجرائم التي يرتكبها السوداني


7- يعاقب كل سوداني ارتكب وهو في الخارج فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أصلياً أو شريكاً في جريمة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانـون إذا عاد إلى السودان وكان الفعل يشكل جريمة بمقتضى قانون الدولة التي وقع فيها، ما لم يثبت أنه قد حوكم أمام محكمة مختصة خارج السودان، واستوفى عقوبته ، أو برأته تلك المحكمة.


الباب الثاني

المسئولية الجنائية



أساس المسئولية الجنائية


8- (1) لا مسئولية إلا على الشخص المكلف المختار.

(2) لا مسئولية إلا عن فعل غير مشروع يرتكب بقصد أو فعل يرتكب بإهمال.

فعل الصغير 


9- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الصغير غير البالغ، على أنه يجوز تطبيق تدابير الرعاية والإصلاح الواردة في هذا القانون على من بلغ سن السابعة من عمره حسبما تراه المحكمة مناسباً.

أفعال فاقد التمييز بسبب الجنون أو السكر أو نحوه
10- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي لا يكون وقت ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة مدركاً لماهية أفعاله أو نتائجها أو قادراً على السيطرة عليها بسبب :-

(أ‌ ) الجنون الدائم أو المؤقت أو العاهة العقلية، أو

(ب‌) النوم أو الإغماء ، أو 

(ج) تناوله مادة مسكرة أو مخدرة بسبب الإكراه أو الضرورة أو دون علمه فإذا كان ذلك باختياره وعلمه وبغير ضرورة يعد مسئولاً عن فعله كما لو صدر منه الفعل بغير إسكار أو تخدير. 

أداء الواجب واستعمال الحق
11- لا يعد الفعل جريمة إذا وقع من شخص ملزم بالقيام به أو مخول له القيام به بحكم القانون أو بموجب أمر مشروع صادر من السلطة المختصة، أو كان يعتقد بحسن نية أنه ملزم به، أو مخول له القيام به.

حق الدفاع الشرعي
12- (1) لا يعد الفعل جريمة إذا وقع عند استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي استعمالاً مشروعاً. 

(2) ينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي إذا واجه الشخص خطر اعتداء حال أو وشيك الوقوع على نفسه أو ماله أو عرضه أو نفس الغير أو ماله أو عرضه، وكان من المتعذر عليه اتقاء الخطر باللجوء إلى السلطة العامة أو بأي طريقة أخرى، فيجوز له أن يدفع الخطر بقدر ما يلزم لرده وبالوسيلة المناسبة.

(3) لا ينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي في مواجهة الموظف العام إذا كان يعمل في حدود سلطة وظيفته إلا إذا خيف تسبيب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم.

(4) لا يبلغ حق الدفاع الشرعي تعمد تسبيب الموت إلا إذا كان الخطر المراد دفعه يخشى منه إحداث الموت أو الأذى الجسيم أو الاغتصاب أو الاستدراج أو الخطف أو الحرابة أو النهب أو الإتلاف الجنائي لمال أو مرفق عام أو بالإتلاف الجنائي بالإغراق أو بإشعال النار أو باستخدام المواد الحارقة أو الناسفة أو السامة.

الإكراه


13- (1) لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي أكره على الفعل بالإجبار أو بالتهديد بالقتل أو بأذى جسيم عاجل يصيبه في نفسه أو أهله أو بضرر بليغ في ماله إذا غلب على ظنه وقوع ما هدد به ولم يكن في قدرته تفادي ذلك بوسيلة أخرى.

(2) لا يبيح الإكراه تسبيب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم، أو ارتكاب أي من الجرائم الموجهة ضد الدولة، المعاقب عليها بالإعدام.

الأفعال غير الاختيارية


14- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي لم يكن وقت ارتكابه الفعل مختاراً ولا في وسعه السيطرة على أفعاله بسبب قوة قاهرة أو مرض فجائي مما جعله عاجزاً عن تفادي ذلك الفعل.

الضرورة


15- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي ألجأته إلى الفعل حالة ضرورة لوقاية نفسه أو عرضه أو ماله أو نفس الغير أو عرضه أو ماله من خطر جسيم محدق لم يتسبب هو فيه قصداً، ولم يكن في قدرته اتقاؤه بوسيلة أخرى، بشرط ألا يترتب على الفعل ضرر مثل الضرر المراد اتقاؤه أو أكبر منه.على أنه لا تبيح الضرورة القتل إلا في أداء الواجب.

الحادث العرضي
16- لا يعد جريمة ما نتج عرضاً عن فعل مشروع وقع بحسن نية ونجم عنه ضرر غير متوقع الحدوث.

الرضا


17- (1) لا يعد الفعل جريمة إذا سبب ضرراً لشخص في جسمه أو ماله، متى كان بناءً على رضا صريح أو ضمني من ذلك الشخص.

(2) لا تطبق أحكام البند (1) على الأفعال التي يحتمل أن تسبب الموت أو الأذى الجسيم.

الخطأ في الوقائع


18- لا يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشخص الذي يعتقد بحسن نية بسبب خطأ في الوقائع أنه مأذون له في الفعل.




الباب الثالث

الشروع والاشتراك الجنائي

الفصل الأول

الشروع



تعريف الشروع


19- الشروع هو إتيان فعل يدل دلالة ظاهرة على قصد ارتكاب جريمة إذا لم تتم الجريمة بسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل.

العقوبة على الشروع
20- (1) من يشرع في ارتكاب جريمة، يعاقب بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لها، فإذا كان فعل الشروع يشكل جريمة مستقلة يعاقب الجاني بالعقوبة المقررة لها. 

(2) إذا كانت عقوبة جريمة هي الإعدام أو القطع تكون عقوبة الشروع فيها السجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات.


الفصل الثاني

الاشتراك الجنائي

الاشتراك تنفيذاً لاتفاق جنائي


21- إذا ارتكب شخصان أو أكثر جريمة تنفيذاً لاتفاق جنائي بينهم، يكون كل واحد منهم مسئولاً عنها، كما لو كان قد ارتكبها وحده ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها.

الاشتراك دون اتفاق جنائي


22- إذا ارتكب شخصان أو أكثر جريمة دون اتفاق جنائي بينهم، يكون كل واحد منهم مسئولاً عن فعله، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي يشكلها ذلك الفعل.

الأمر بارتكاب جريمة والإكراه عليها
23- من يأمر شخصاً غير مكلف، أو حسن النية، بارتكاب فعل يشكل جريمة، أو يكره شخصاً على ارتكاب ذلك الفعل، يكون هو مسئولاً عنه، كما لو كان قد ارتكبه وحده، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة.

الاتفاق الجنائي
24- (1) الاتفاق الجنائي هو اتفاق شخصين أو أكثر على ارتكاب جريمة. 

(2) فيما عدا جرائم القتل العمد والحرابة والجرائم الموجهة ضد الدولة المعاقب عليها بالإعدام، لا يعد الاتفاق الجنائي جريمة معاقباً عليها إلا بالشروع في ارتكاب الجريمة. وفي جميع الحالات لا يعد الاتفاق المعدول عنه جريمة.

(3) من يرتكب جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، وفي حالة وقوع الجريمة أو الشروع فيها يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للشروع أو لارتكاب تلك الجريمة،بحسب الحال.

التحريض
25-(1) التحريض هو إغراء الشخص لغيره بارتكاب جريمة أو أمره لشخص مكلف تحت سلطانه بارتكابها.

(2) مع مراعاة عدم تجاوز العقوبة المقررة للجريمة، يعاقب من يحرض على ارتكاب جريمة وفقاً للآتي :-

(أ‌ ) في حالة عدم وقوع الجريمة أو الشروع فيها، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 

(ب‌) في حالة وقوع الجريمة أو الشروع فيها، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً، فإذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الجلد، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز نصف العقوبة.

(3) من يحرض على ارتكاب جريمة، ويكون حاضراً وقت وقوعها يعد مرتكباً لتلك الجريمة،

(4) من يحرض شخصاً على ارتكاب فعل معين، يكون مسئولاً عن ارتكاب أي فعل آخر يشكل جريمة يرتكبه ذلك الشخص إذا كان الفعل الآخر نتيجة راجحة للتحريض.

المعاونة


26- كل من يعاون على ارتكاب أي فعل، يشكل جريمة بقصد تسهيل وقوعها، تطبق بشأنه أحكام المادة 25، ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للمحرض، بحسب الحال.






الباب الرابع

الجزاءات

الفصل الأول

العقوبات

الإعدام.
27- (1)يكون الإعدام، إما شنقاًً أو رجماً أو بمثل ما قتل به الجاني، وقد يكون حداً أو قصاصاً أو تعزيراً وقد يكون معه الصلب.

(2)فيما عدا جرائم الحدود والقصاص، لا يجوز الحكم بالإعدام على من يبلغ الثامنة عشرة، أو تجاوز السبعين من عمره.

(3)لا يجوز الحكم بالإعدام مع الصلب إلا في الحرابة.

القصاص
28 – (1)القصاص هو معاقبة الجاني المتعمد بمثل فعله.

(2) يثبت الحق في القصاص ابتداءً للمجني عليه ثم ينتقل لأوليائه.

(3) في حالة القتل يكون القصاص الإعدام شنقاً حتى الموت، ويجوز قتل الجاني بمثل ما قتل به إذا رأت المحكمة ذلك مناسباً.

(4) في حالة الجراح يكون القصاص وفق أحكام الجدول الأول الملحق بهذا القانون. 

شروط القصاص.
29- يشترط لتطبيق القصاص في الجراح:

(أ‌) تحقق المماثلة بين العضوين من حيث الجنس والسلامة والمقدار، فلا يقتص إلا من نظير العضو المجني عليه ولا يؤخذ الصحيح بالأشل أو المعيب ولا الكامل بالناقص ولا الأصلي بالزائد ويؤخذ كل المحل بكله وبعضه ببعضه كيفما وجب القصاص، و

(ب) امكان استيفاء المثل من غير حيف بحيث لا يترتب على القصاص هلاك الجاني أو مجاوزة الأذى الذي ألحقه بالمجني عليه.

تعدد القصاص.
30- (1) يقتل الواحد بالجماعة وتقتل الجماعة بالواحد.

(2) يتعدد القصاص في الجراح بتعدد الأجزاء غير المتماثلة ويدخل الأصغر في الأكبر إلا إذا قصد الجاني المثلة بالمجني عليه فيقتص منه بالقطعين الأصغر ثم الأكبر.

(3) إذا قطع الجاني محال متماثلة من مجني عليهم متعددين وكانت جميعها موجبة للقصاص عوقب بالقصاص إذا طلبه أي واحد منهم دون مساس بحق الباقين في المطالبة بالدية كلها أو بعضها، حسب الحال.

(4) إذا قطع الجاني ثلاثة محال أو أكثر من مجني عليه واحد أو مجني عليهم متعددين وكانت جميعها موجبة للقصاص جاز أن يقتص منه بما قطع أو يحكم عليه بالإعدام 

مسقطات القصاص
31- يسقط القصاص في أيٍ من الحالات الآتية:

(أ ‌) إذا كان المجني عليه أو وليه فرعاً للجاني،

(ب) إذا عفا المجني عليه أو بعض أوليائه بمقابل أو بدون مقابل،

(ج) إذا وقعت الجراح برضا المجني عليه، 

(د) باليأس من إفاقة الجاني إذا طرأ عليه جنون بعد الحكم عليه بالقصاص،

(هـ) بفوات محل القصاص في حالة الجراح.

أولياء المجني عليه الذين لهم الحق في القصاص.
32- (1) أولياء المجني عليه الذين لهم الحق في القصاص هم ورثته وقت وفاته.

(2) إذا كان المجني عليه غير بالغٍ أو مجنوناً أو معتوهاًً ينوب عنه وليه أو وصيه أو القيم على أمره وللمحكمة انتظار بلوغ الصغير المراهق إذا رأت ذلك مناسباً.

(3) الدولة ولي من لا ولي له أو من كان وليه مجهول المكان أو غائباً لا ترجى عودته.

(4) لولي المجني عليه، في حالة العمد من القتل أو الجراح، المطالبة بالقصاص أو الدية أو المصالحة على مالٍ أو العفو الشامل، وله في حالتي شبه العمد والخطأ من القتل أو الجراح المطالبة بالدية أو المصالحة أو العفو، ولا يجوز لمن ينوب عن الصغير غير البالغ، ومن في حكمه أن يعفو إلا بمقابل لا ينقص عن الدية.

(5) يثبت للولي مجهول المكان أو الغائب حقه في القصاص أو الدية 

أو العفو إذا حضر قبل تنفيذ القصاص أو دفع الدية.

(6) لا يجوز الرجوع في العفو إذا كان عفواً صريحاً صادراً عن رضا.

السجن والتغريب
33-(1) يشمل السجن:

(أ ) السجن المؤبد ومدته سنة، و

(ب) النفي وهو السجن بعيداً عن منطقة ارتكاب الجريمة وعن مكان إقامة الجاني.

(2) التغريب هو تحديد إقامة الجاني بعيداً عن منطقة ارتكاب الجريمة،

(3) فيما عدا حد الحرابة، لا يجوز الحكم بالسجن على من لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره.

(4) فيما عدا حد الحرابة، لا يجوز الحكم بالسجن على من بلغ السبعين من عمره، فإذا عدل عن حكم السجن أو سقط لبلوغ عمر السبعين تسري على الجاني عقوبة التغريب لمدة السجن المقررة.

(5) عند حساب جملة مدة السجن المحكوم بها في محاكمة واحدة لجرائم متعددة لا تزيد مدة السجن الإجمالية عن مدة السجن المؤبد.

(6) إذا كانت الجريمة مما يجوز أن يعاقب عليه بالغرامة وحدها، فلا يجوز أن تزيد مدة السجن التي تقررها المحكمة بديلاً عن دفع الغرامة على :

(أ ) شهرين، إذا كان مقدار الغرامة لا يجاوز ألف جنيه

(ب) أربعة أشهر، إذا كان مقدار الغرامة لا يجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه 

(ج) ستة اشهر، في أي حالة أخرى.

الغرامة.
34-(1) تقدر المحكمة الغرامة بالنظر إلى طبيعة الجريمة المرتكبة وقدر الكسب غير المشروع فيها ودرجة مشاركة الجاني وحالته المالية.

(2) يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بدفع الغرامة كلها أو بعضها تعويضاً لأي شخص متضرر من الجريمة ما لم يحكم له بالتعويض استقلالاً.

(3)عند الحكم بالغرامة يحكم بالسجن عقوبة بديلة عند عدم الدفع، فإذا دفع المحكوم عليه جزءاً من الغرامة، تخفض مدة السجن البديلة بنسبة ما دفعه إلى جملة الغرامة.

(4)تسقط الغرامة بالوفاة.

الجلد
35-(1) فيما عدا جرائم الحدود، لا يحكم بالجلد عقوبة على من بلغ الستين من عمره، ولا على المريض الذي يعرض الجلد حياته للخطر أو يضاعف عليه لمرض.

(2) إذا سقطت عقوبة الجلد بسبب العمر أو المرض، يعاقب الجاني بعقوبة بديلة

المصادرة الإبادة.
36-(1)المصادرة هي الحكم بأيلولة المال الخاص إلى ملك الدولة بدون مقابل أو تعويض. 

(2)الإبادة هي إتلاف المال دون مقابل أو تعويض.

إغلاق المحل
37-إغلاق المحل هو الحكم بحظر استعمال المحل أو مباشرة أي عمل فيه بأي وجه مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد عن سنة واحدة.

العفو عن العقوبة
38-(1)لا يجوز إسقاط تنفيذ الحدود بالعفو.

(2) لا يجوز إسقاط تنفيذ القصاص إلا بعفو من المجني عليه أو وليه.

(3) يجوز إسقاط العقوبة التعزيرية بالعفو من السلطة العامة كلياً أو جزئياً وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية وذلك دون مساس بحقوق أي متضرر من الجريمة المعفو عنها في الحصول على التعويض.




الفصل الثاني

تعيين العقوبة التعزيرية وتقديرها والتعدد والعود

تعيين العقوبة التعزيرية وتقديرها.
39-تراعي المحكمة، عند تعيين العقوبة التعزيرية المناسبة وتقديرها، جميع الظروف المخففة أو المشددة وبوجه خاص درجة المسئولية والبواعث على الجريمة وخطورة الفعل وجسامة الضرر وخطورة شخصية الجاني ومركزه وسوابقه الجنائية وسائر الظروف التي اكتنفت الواقعة.

تعدد الجرائم وأثره في العقوبة.
40-(1) إذا شكل الفعل الواحد أكثر من جريمة فإن العقوبات تتداخل وتوقع عقوبة واحدة وهي العقوبة الأشد.

(2)إذا تعددت الجرائم فإن الحكم بالإعدام عن إحداها يجب ما عداه من عقوبات سوى المصادرة.

العود.
41 –(1) إذا أدين شخص في أية جريمة تجوز المعاقبة عليها بالسجن وكان قد سبق إدانته في مثلها مرتين، تحكم عليه المحكمة بالسجن.

(2) إذا أدين شخص في أية جريمة تجوز المعاقبة عليها بالسجن وكان قد سبق الحكم عليه بالسجن مرتين، تحكم عليه المحكمة بالسجن مع وجوب إنذاره، فإذا عاد بعد الإنذار وأدين في أي جريمة، تجوز المعاقبة عليها بالسجن، ارتكبها أثناء سجنه أو خلال سنة من الإفراج عنه، تحكم عليه المحكمة بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن أقصى عقوبة السجن المقررة لتلك الجريمة. [5]


الفصل الثالث

التعويض

الدية.
42-(1) الدية مائة من الإبل أو ما يعادل قيمتها من النقود وفق ما يقدره، من حين لآخر، رئيس القضاء بعد التشاور مع الجهات المختصة.

(2) تقدر الديات من أرش الجراح والغرة وفق الجدول الثاني الملحق بهذا القانون.

(3) تتعدد الديات بتعدد المجني عليهم ولكنها لا تتعدد بتعدد الجناة في الجريمة الموجبة لها وإنما توزع عليهم بالتساوي إذا كان اشتراكهم تنفيذاً لاتفاق جنائي بينهم وفيما عدا ذلك فعلى كل حسب جنايته. 

(4) لا يجوز مع الدية اقتضاء أي تعويض آخر عن القتل أو الجراح،

(5) ينقص مقدار الدية في حالة الخطأ من القتل والجراح بقدر نسبة اشتراك المجني عليه في تسبيب الجريمة.

الحكم بالدية
43- تحكم المحكمة بالدية وفقاً للجدول الثاني الملحق بهذا القانون في أيٍ من الحالات الآتية:

(أ‌ ) في العمد من القتل والجراح، إذا سقط القصاص،

(ب) في شبه العمد من القتل والجراح،

(ج) في الخطأ من القتل والجراح،

(د) في القتل والجراح التي تسبب فيها غير البالغ أو فاقد التمييز

من تثبت له الدية.
44- تثبت الدية ابتداءً للمجني عليه ثم تنتقل لورثته حسب أنصبتهم في الميراث وإذا لم يكن للمجني عليه وارث تؤول الدية إلى الدولة.

من تجب عليه الدية وكيفية استيفائها منه
45-(1) تجب الدية على الجاني وحده في جرائم العمد من القتل أو الجراح.

(2) تجب الدية على الجاني والعاقلة في جرائم شبه العمد أو الخطأ من القتل أو الجراح.

(3) العاقلة تشمل العصبة من أقرباء الجاني، أو الجهة المؤمن لديها، أو الجهة المتضامنة مالياً معه، أو الجهة التي يعمل بها إذا كانت جنايته في سياق عمله.

(4) تجب دية العمد من القتل أو الجراح حالة، ويجوز تأجيلها أو تنجيمها برضى المجني عليه أو أوليائه، أما دية شبه العمد أو الخطأ فيجوز أن تكون حالة أو منجمة، وعلى من تجب عليه الدية تقديم الكفالة اللازمة إذا طلبها المستحقون.

(5)تستوفى الدية وفقاً لأحكام قانون الإجراءات المدنية.

رد المال أو المنفعة أو التعويض.
46- تأمر المحكمة عند إدانة المتهم برد أي مال أو منفعة حصل عليها، ويجوز لها بناءً على طلب المجني عليه أو أوليائه أن تحكم بالتعويض عن أي ضرر يترتب على الجريمة وذلك وفقاً لأحكام قانوني المعاملات والإجراءات المدنية. [6]




الفصل الرابع

تدابير الرعاية والإصلاح

التدابير المقررة للأحداث.
47- يجوز للمحكمة تطبيق التدابير الآتية على الحدث المتهم الذي بلغ، وقت ارتكاب الفعل الجنائي، سن السابعة ولم يبلغ سن الثامنة عشرة:

(أ‌ ) التوبيخ بحضور وليه في الجلسة،

(ب)الجلد على سبيل التأديب لمن بلغ سن العاشرة بما لا يجاوز عشرين جلدة،

(ج)تسليم الحدث لوالده أو أي شخص مؤتمن بعد التعهد بحسن رعايته،

(د)إلحاق الحدث بإحدى مؤسسات الإصلاح والرعاية الاجتماعية بقصد إصلاحه وتهذيبه لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات.

التدابير المقررة للشيوخ
48- دون مساس بتطبيق العقوبات الحدية وأحكام القصاص، يجوز للمحكمة بعد الإدانة اتخاذ التدابير الآتية بشأن الشيخ الذي بلغ السبعين من عمره متى رأت ذلك مناسباً:

(أ‌ ) تسليم الشيخ لوليه أو أي شخص مؤتمن بعد التعهد بحسن رعايته،

(ب) تغريبه مدة لا تجاوز مدة السجن المقررة عقوبة لجريمته،

(ج) إيداعه إحدى مؤسسات الإصلاح والرعاية الاجتماعية لمدة لا تجاوز سنتين.

التدابير المقررة للمصابين بأمراض عقلية
49- يجوز للمحكمة، إذا ثبت لها أن المتهم فاقد الإدراك بسبب مرض عقلي أو نفسي، أن تأمر بإدخاله إحدى المؤسسات المعدة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية أو النفسية، كما يجوز لها أن تعهد برعايته إلى وليه أو أي شخص مؤتمن بعد التعهد بحسن رعايته.


الباب الخامس

الجرائم الموجهة ضد الدولة

تقويض النظام الدستوري.
50- من يرتكب أي فعل بقصد تقويض النظام الدستوري للبلاد أو بقصد تعريض استقلالها أو وحدتها للخطر، يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة أقل مع جواز مصادرة جميع أمواله.

إثارة الحرب ضد الدولة.
51- يعد مرتكباً جريمة إثارة الحرب ضد الدولة ويعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة اقل مع جواز مصادرة جميع أمواله من:

(أ‌ ) يثير الحرب ضد الدولة عسكرياً بجمع الأفراد أو تدريبهم أو جمع السلاح أو العتاد أو يشرع في ذلك أو يحرض الجاني على ذلك أو يؤيده بأي وجه، أو

(ب) يعمل بالخدمة العسكرية أو المدنية لأي دولة في حالة حرب مع السودان أو يباشر معها أو مع وكلائها أي أعمال تجارية أو معاملات أخرى،[1] أو

(ج) يقوم في داخل السودان، دون إذن من الدولة، بجمع الجند وتجهيزهم لغزو دولة أجنبية أو يقوم بعمل عدائي ضد دولة أجنبية يكون من شأنه أن يعرض البلاد لخطر الحرب، أو

(د) يخرب أو يتلف أو يعطل أي أسلحة أو مؤن أو مهمات أو سفن أو طائرات أو وسائل نقل أو اتصال أو مبان عامة أو أدوات للمرافق العامة كالكهرباء أو الماء وغيرها بقصد الإضرار بمركز البلاد الحربي.

التعامل مع دولة معادية.
52- من يقوم دون إذن بالعمل في خدمة أي دولة يعلن السودان أنها دولة معادية أو بمباشرة أي أعمال تجارية أو معاملات أخرى معها، أو مع وكلائها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التجسس على البلاد.
53- يعد مرتكباً جريمة التجسس ويعاقب بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة أقل مع جواز مصادرة جميع أمواله، من يتجسس على البلاد بأن يتصل بدولة أجنبية أو وكلائها أو يتخابر معها أو ينقل اليها أسراراً وذلك بقصد معاونتها في عملياتها الحربية ضد البلاد أو الإضرار بمركز البلاد الحربي. فإذا لم يكن التجسس بذلك القصد ولكن يحتمل أن يضر بالبلاد سياسياً أو اقتصادياً، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

السماح بهرب أسرى الحرب ومساعدتهم
54- كل موظف عام مكلف بحراسة أحد أسرى الحرب يسمح بقصد أو يتغاضى بإهمال عن هربه وكل من يساعد عن علمٍ أحد أسرى الحرب على الهرب أو يؤويه أو يقاوم القبض عليه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما يجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

إفشاء واستلام المعلومات والمستندات الرسمية.
55- من يحصل بأي طريقة على أي أمور سرية من معلومات أو مستندات تتعلق بشئون الدولة دون إذن، ومن يفضي أو يشرع في الإفضاء بتلك المعلومات أو المستندات لأي شخص دون إذن أو عذر مشروع، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وتكون العقوبة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات إذا كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً.

إفشاء المعلومات العسكرية
56- من تكون لديه معلومات متعلقة بالشئون العسكرية للدولة ويفضي بها في أي وقت إلى أي شخص وهو يعلم أن الإفضاء بها إليه يضر بمصلحة البلاد في ذلك الوقت، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

دخول وتصوير المناطق والأعمال العسكرية.
57- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً من :

( أ) يدخل دون إذن أو عذر مشروع منطقة عسكرية، أو

(ب‌) يعمل دون إذن مشروع صورة أو تخطيطاً أو رسماً أو أنموذجاً لأي منطقة أو عمل عسكري أو موقع يمكن أن يكون تصويره بأي وجه مفيداً للعدو أو لأي شخص خارج على الدولة، أو

(ج) يوجد على مقربة من أي منطقة أو عمل عسكري وهو يحوز، دون إذن أو عذر مشروع، أي جهاز من أجهزة التصوير أو أي مادة تصلح لعمل الصور أو التخطيطات أو الرسوم أو النماذج.


الباب السادس

الجرائم المتعلقة بالقوات النظامية



التحريض على التمرد.
58-(1) من يحرض أي فرد من أفراد القوات النظامية على التمرد أو الخروج عن الطاعة أو التخلي عن واجبه نحو الدولة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(2) إذا وقع التمرد نتيجة لذلك التحريض يعاقب المحرض بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة.

التحريض على الهرب من الخدمة العسكرية وإيواء الهارب.
59-(1) من يحرض أي فرد من أفراد القوات النظامية على الهرب من الخدمة العسكرية أو يؤويه بعد هربه مع علمه بأنه هارب منها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) لا تنطبق أحكام البند (1) على أي من الزوجين أو الوالدين والأبناء، في إيواء بعضهم بعضاً.

استعمال الزى والشارات العسكرية والتعامل فيها.
60-(1) من يرتدي أي زى رسمي أو شارة مما تستخدمه القوات النظامية، أو أي زى أو شارة تشبه ما تستخدمه تلك القوات، ولم يكن ذلك الشخص من أفرادها، قاصداً بذلك أن يظن أنه من أفرادها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) من يصنع أياً من الأزياء أو الشارات المذكورة في البند (1) أو يتاجر فيها أو يخصصها للعاملين معه، بدون إذن مشروع، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً مع مصادرة تلك الأزياء أو الشارات.

التدريب غير المشروع
61- من يكوِّن، من غير أفراد القوات النظامية ويمارس دون إذن مشروع أي تمرينات أو تحركات أو مناورات ذات طبيعة عسكرية أو يشارك فيها أو يحرض عليها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

إثارة الشعور بالتذمر بين القوات النظامية والتحريض على ارتكاب ما يخل بالنظام.
62- من يتسبب في إثارة شعور التذمر بين أفراد القوات النظامية أو يحرض أحد أفرادها على الامتناع عن تأدية واجبه أو ارتكاب ما يخل بالنظام، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.


الباب السابع

الفتنة

الدعوة لمعارضة السلطة العامة بالعنف أو القوة الجنائية.
63- من يدعو أو ينشر أو يروج أي دعوة لمعارضة السلطة العامة عن طريق العنف أو القوة الجنائية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً

إثارة الكراهية ضد الطوائف أو بينها.
64- من يعمل على إثارة الكراهية أو الاحتقار أو العداوة ضد أي طائفة أو بين الطوائف بسبب اختلاف العرق أو اللون أو اللسان وبكيفية تعرض السلام العام للخطر، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

منظمات الإجرام والإرهاب.
65- من ينشئ أو يدير منظمة تدبر لارتكاب أي جريمة ومن يشارك أو يعاون قصداً في تلك المنظمة، سواءً كانت تعمل داخل السودان أم خارجه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، فإذا كانت الجريمة التي تدبر لها المنظمة هي الحرابة أو النهب أو من الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو الإرهاب بتهديد الجمهور أو السلطة العامة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة [].




نشر الأخبار الكاذبة.
66- من ينشر أو يذيع أي خبر أو إشاعة أو تقرير، مع علمه بعدم صحته، قاصداً أن يسبب خوفاً أو ذعراً للجمهور أو تهديداً للسلام العام، أو انتقاصاً من هيبة الدولة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.


الباب الثامن

الجرائم المتعلقة بالطمأنينة العامة

الشغب.
67- يعد مرتكباً جريمة الشغب من يشارك في أي تجمهر من خمسة أشخاص فأكثر متى استعرض التجمهر القوة أو استعمل القوة أو الإرهاب أو العنف، ومتى كان القصد الغالب فيه تحقيق أيٍ من الأغراض الآتية:

(أ ‌) مقاومة تنفيذ أحكام أي قانون أو إجراء قانوني،

(ب) ارتكاب جريمة الإتلاف الجنائي أو التعدي الجنائي أو أي جريمة أخرى،

(ج) مباشرة أي حق قائم أو مدعى به بطريقٍ يحتمل أن يؤدي إلى الإخلال بالسلام العام،

(د) إرغام أي شخص ليفعل ما لا يلزمه به القانون أو لئلا يفعل ما يخوله إياه القانون.

عقوبة الشغب.
68- من يرتكب جريمة الشغب يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز عشرين جلدة فإذا كان يحمل سلاحاً أو أي أداة مما يحتمل أن يسبب استخدامه الموت أو الأذى الجسيم، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الإخلال بالسلام العام.
69- من يخل بالسلام العام أو يقوم بفعل يقصد به أو يحتمل أن يؤدي إلى الإخلال بالسلام العام أو بالطمأنينة العامة، وكان ذلك في مكان عام، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز عشرين جلدة.


الباب التاسع

الجرائم المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة العامة

الفصل الأول

الأفعال التي تسبب خطراً على الحياة والأموال

تلويث موارد المياه.
70-(1) من يعرض حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر بوضع مادة سامة أو ضارة في بئر أو خزان مياه أو أي مورد عام من موارد المياه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(2) من يفسد أو يلوث ماء بئر أو خزان مياه أو أي مورد عام من موارد المياه بحيث يجعله أقل صلاحية للاستعمال فيما خصص له، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

تلويث البيئة.
71-(1) من يفسد أو يلوث الهواء أو البيئة العامة بحيث يحتمل أن يسبب ضرراً بصحة الأشخاص أو الحيوان أو النبات، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة و بالعقوبتين معا، فإذا كان يحتمل أن يعرض حياة الناس للخطر فيعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(2) من يفسد أو يلوث المياه الإقليمية السودانية أو مياه أعالي البحار المتاخمة للمياه الإقليمية السودانية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

تعريض طرق ووسائل المواصلات للخطر.
72- من يعرض للخطر أياً من طرق النقل العام أو وسائله البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية أو يعطل سيرها بأي طريقة، أو يعطل أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال العام يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

التوقف عن الخدمة الذي يسبب خطراً على الحياة أو ضرراً للجمهور.
73- من يؤدي عملاً من الأعمال المتصلة بالصحة العامة أو السلامة العامة أو خدمة ذات منفعة عامة ويتوقف عن العمل بوجه يحتمل أن يسبب خطراً على حياة الناس أو أضراراً أو خسارة أو مضايقة شديدة للجمهور، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الإهمال الذي يسبب خطراً على الناس أو الأموال.
74- من يرتكب بإهمال فعلاً يعرض حياة الناس للخطر أو يحتمل معه تسبيب أذى أو ضرر لأي شخص أو مال، أو يمتنع عن اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لوقاية الآخرين من خطر أي إنسان أو حيوان أو آلة أو مواد تحت رقابته أو في حيازته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الامتناع عن المساعدة الضرورية.
75- من يكون في وسعه مساعدة إنسان أصيب بأذى أو في حالة إغماء أو أشرف على الهلاك ويمتنع قصداً عن تقديم ما يمكنه من مساعدة لا تعرض نفسه أو غيره للخطر، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الإخلال بالالتزام القانوني تجاه شخص عاجز.
76- من يكون مكلفاً بمقتضى التزام قانوني برعاية أي شخص عاجز بسبب صغر سنه أو اختلال قواه العقلية أو النفسية أو مرضه أو ضعفه الجسمي ويمتنع قصداً عن القيام بذلك الالتزام، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.


الفصل الثاني

الإزعاج العام والخمر والميسر 

الإزعاج العام.
77-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الإزعاج العام من يقع منه فعل يحتمل أن يسبب ضرراً عاماً أو خطراً أو مضايقة للجمهور أو لمن يسكنون أو يشغلون مكاناً مجاوراً أو لمن يباشرون حقاً من الحقوق العامة.

(2) يجوز للمحكمة إصدار أمر للجاني بإيقاف الإزعاج وعدم تكراره، إذا رأت ذلك مناسباً، كما يجوز لها معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

شرب الخمر والإزعاج.
78 –(1) من يشرب خمراً أو يحوزها أو يصنعها، يعاقب بالجلد أربعين جلدة إذا كان مسلماً،

(2) دون مساس بأحكام البند (1) من يشرب خمراً ويقوم باستفزاز مشاعر الغير أو مضايقتهم أو إزعاجهم أو يشربها في مكان عام أو يأتي مكاناً عاماً وهو في حالة سكر، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة أيضاً.

التعامل في الخمر.
79- من يتعامل في الخمر بالبيع أو الشراء، أو يقوم بصنعها أو تخزينها أو نقلها أو حيازتها، وذلك بقصد التعامل فيها مع الغير أو يقدمها أو يدخلها في أي طعام أو شراب أو مادة يستعملها الجمهور أو يعلن عنها أو يروج لها بأي وجه يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة. وفي جميع الحالات تباد الخمر موضوع التعامل.

لعب الميسر أو إدارة أماكن للعب الميسر.
80-(1) من يلعب الميسر أو يدير أي لعبة أو نشاط ينطوي على الميسر أو يدير منزلاً أو مكاناً لذلك الغرض أو يحرض على شئ من ذلك، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز خمساً وعشرين جلدة كما يجوز إغلاق المنزل أو المكان أو مصادرته إذا كان ملكاً للجاني أو تم استخدامه بعلم المالك.

(2)يشمل الميسر سحب أوراق النصيب وكل لعبة من ألعاب الحظ.

اعتياد ارتكاب بعض الجرائم.
81- من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة أيا من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 78، 79 و 80 يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز ثمانين جلدة أو بالعقوبتين معا، مع مصادرة وسائل النقل والأدوات المستخدمة في ارتكاب الجريمة إذا كان أي منها ملكاً للجاني أو تم استخدامها بعلم المالك.




الفصل الثالث

الأطعمة والأشربة والأدوية

بيع أطعمة ضارة بالصحة.
82- من يقوم قصداً بالبيع أو العرض لصنف من الطعام أو الشراب، يكون ضاراً بالصحة أو غير صالح للأكل أو الشرب، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

غش الأطعمة والتعامل فيها.
83-(1) من يغش صنفاً من الطعام أو الشراب بانتزاع جزء منه أو إضافة شيء إليه بحيث ينقص بذلك من نوعه أو مادته أو طبيعته بأي وجه قاصداً بيعه باعتباره سالماً، أو بيعأو يعرض للبيع أو يقدم صنفاً مغشوشاً من الطعام أو الشراب بسوء قصد، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) من يبيع صنفاً من الطعام أو الشراب يختلف في نوعه أو مادته أو طبيعته عما يطلبه المشتري أو عما يزعمه البائع لذلك الصنف، مع علمه بذلك، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

غش الأدوية والتعامل فيها
84- (1) من يغش دواء أو مستحضراً طبياً بطريقة تقلل من مفعوله أو تغير من تأثيره أو تجعله ضاراً بالصحة قاصداً بيعه باعتباره سليما، أو يبيع أو يقدم أو يعرض أي دواء بتلك الصفة بسوء قصد، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) من يقوم بسوء قصد بالبيع أو العرض للبيع أو التقديم أو الصرف لأي دواء أو مستحضر طبي، يغاير الدواء أو المستحضر الطبي المطلوب، أو انتهت مدة صلاحيته المقررة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 

بيع الميتة.
85-(1) من يبيع أو يعرض للبيع أو يقدم لحم الميتة عالماً بأنه سوف يستعمل غذاء للإنسان، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) يقصد بالميتة ميتة الحيوان البري سواءً مات حتف أنفه أم ذبح بطريقة غير مشروعة.

عرض طعام أو شراب محرم.
86- من يعرض على شخص طعاماً أو شراباً وهو يعلم أنه محرم في دينه أو دين ذلك الشخص أو يعرض على الجمهور غذاءً للإنسان يحتوي على مادة يعلم أنها محرمة في دينه أو دين بعضهم دون أن يبين ذلك للشخص أو للجمهور، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.




الفصل الرابع

القسوة على الحيوان

القسوة على الحيوان.
87-(1) من يعامل بقسوة ظاهرة أو يعذب أو يرهق قصداً حيواناً أو يحمله أكثر مما يطيقه أو يشتط في استخدام حيوان غير صالح للعمل بسبب سنه أو مرضه أو يهمل حيواناً إهمالاً ظاهراً يعاقب بالغرامة.

(2) يجوز للمحكمة عند الإدانة أن تأمر بوضع الحيوان تحت رعاية جهة مختصة مؤقتاً كما يجوز لها أن تأمر الجاني أو مالك الحيوان بدفع المبلغ الذي تراه مناسباً للمحافظة على الحيوان وعلاجه كما يجوز لها أن تأمر بإعدام الحيوان متى كان ذلك ضرورياً.




الباب العاشر

الجرائم المتعلقة بالموظف العام والمستخدم

الرشوة.
88-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الرشوة:

(أ ) من يعطي موظفاً عاماً أو مستخدماً لدى شخص آخر أو وكيلاً عنه أو يعرض عليه أي جزاء من أي نوع، لحمله على أداء خدمة له مصلحة فيها أو إلحاق أي ضرر بأي شخص آخر بما يخل بواجبات و ظيفته، أو أي عطية أو مزية في ظروف يكون فيها ذلك التأثير، على الموظف العام أو المستخدم أو الوكيل، نتيجة راجحة،

(ب) الموظف العام أو المستخدم أو الوكيل الذي يقبل أو يطلب لنفسه أو لغيره جزاءً على الوجه المبين في الفقرة (أ)،

(ج) من يسعى في إعطاء أي جزاءٍ على النحو المبين في الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) أو قبوله أو يعاون في ذلك،

(د) من ينتفع من أي جزاء أو خدمة أو منفعة مع علمه بأن الحصول على ذلك قد تم بأي من الوجوه المبينة في هذه المادة.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الرشوة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة وفي كل الأحوال يصادر أي مال تم الحصول عليه بسبب الجريمة. 

الموظف العام الذي يخالف القانون بقصد الإضرار أو الحماية
89- كل موظف عام يخالف ما يأمر به القانون بشأن المسلك الواجب عليه اتباعه كموظف عام أو يمتنع عن أداء واجب من واجبات وظيفته قاصداً بذلك أن :

(أ‌ ) يسبب ضرراً لأي شخص أو للجمهور أو يسبب مصلحة غير مشروعة لشخص آخر، أو

(ب) يحمي أي شخص من عقوبة قانونية، أو يخفف منها أو يؤخر توقيعها، أو 

(ج) يحمى أي مال من المصادرة أو الحجز أو من أي قيد يقرره القانون أو يؤخر أياً من تلك الإجراءات،يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الموظف العام الذي يسئ استعمال سلطة الإحالة إلى المحاكمة أو الاعتقال
90- كل موظف عام يخوله القانون سلطة إحالة الأفراد إلى المحاكمة أو اعتقالهم أو إبقائهم في الاعتقال، يقوم بأي من تلك الأفعال مع علمه بأنه يخالف القانون، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما يجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

الموظف العام الذي يمتنع عن القبض أو يساعد على الهرب
91- كل موظف عام يكون من واجبه القبض على أي شخص أو حفظه أو حراسته ويمتنع قصداً أو إهمالاً عن القبض عليه أو يسمح له قصداً أو إهمالاً بالهرب أو يساعده أو يتسبب بإهمال في هربه يعاقب وفقاً للأحكام الآتية:

( أ‌) إذا كان الشخص محكوماً عليه بالإعدام يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(ب) إذا كان الشخص محكوماً عليه بأي عقوبة أخرى أو كان متهماً أو عرضة للقبض عليه في أي جريمة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

راء الموظف العام أو مزايدته في مال بطريقة غير مشروعة.
92- كل موظف عام يشتري بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره مالاً تحت ولاية وظيفته العامة أو يبيعه لقريب أو شريك أو يشترك في مناقصة لأداء عمل يتصل بوظيفته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

انتحال صفة الموظف العام
93- من ينتحل بسوء قصد شخصية موظف عام أو يزعم أو يتظاهر بأنه كذلك أو يتزيا بزي موظف عام، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التخلف عن الحضور تلبية لأمر من موظف عام.
94- من يطلب منه، بمقتضى تكليف أو إعلان أو أمر أو بلاغ عام صادر من موظف عام مختص، الحضور بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه في زمان ومكان معينين ويرفض أو يمتنع قصداً أو بغير أسباب معقولة عن الحضور في الزمان والمكان المعينين أو يغادر ذلك المكان قبل الوقت الذي تجوز فيه المغادرة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

منع تنفيذ التكليف بالحضور أو نزعه.
95- من يقوم قصداً بمنع تنفيذ أي تكليف بالحضور أو إعلان أو أمر أو بلاغ عام صادر من موظف عام مختص، أو بالحيلولة دون تنفيذ أي من ذلك أو بنزعه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الامتناع عن تسليم مستند أو تقديم بيان.
96- من يكون ملزماً قانوناً بتسليم أي مستند أو أي شئ أو بتقديم أي بيان أو معلومات إلى موظف عام ويمتنع قصداً عن تسليم ذلك أو تقديمه على الوجه المقرر، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

تقديم بيان كاذب.
97- من يقدم لموظف عام بياناً، وهو يعلم بأنه بيان كاذب، قاصداً تضليل ذلك الموظف أو حمله على تصرف معين، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الإجابة على الأسئلة أو التوقيع على الأقوال
98- من يطلب منه موظف عام مختص الإجابة على أسئلة يكون ملزماً قانوناً بالإجابة عليها أو التوقيع على الأقوال الصادرة منه ويرفض ذلك، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

اعتراض الموظف العام أثناء قيامه بوظيفته.
99- من يعترض موظفاً عاماً أو يتهجم عليه أو يستعمل معه القوة الجنائية، لمنعه من القيام بواجبات وظيفته أو بسبب قيامه بتلك الواجبات، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الامتناع عن مساعدة الموظف العام
100-من يكون ملزماً قانوناً، بتقديم المساعدة لأي موظف عام عند قيامه بواجباته العامة ويمتنع عن ذلك قصداً، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

مخالفة أمر الإقامة.
101- من يأمره موظف عام مختص بالإقامة في منطقة معينة أو يحظر عليه الإقامة في منطقة معينة ويخالف ذلك الأمر أو الحظر قصداً، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

مخالفة أمر بشأن مال من موظف عام.
102- من يخالف أمراً يقضي باتخاذ تدبير معين بشأن مال في حيازته أو تحت إدارته مع علمه بأن الأمر صادر من موظف عام مختص، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً

تهديد الموظف العام.
103- من يوجه إلى موظف عام تهديداً بالإضرار به لحمل ذلك الموظف على القيام بعمل يتعلق بوظيفته أو الامتناع عنه أو تأجيله، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.




الباب الحادي عشر 

الجرائم المخلة بسير العدالة

شهادة الزور واختلاق البينة الباطلة.
104-(1) من يشهد زوراً بأن يدلي بأقوال كاذبة وهو يعلم ذلك أو يكتم أثناء أدائه للشهادة كل أو بعض ما يعلمه من وقائع الدعوى بصورة تؤثر على الحكم فيها، أو يختلق بينة باطلة أو يقدمها مع علمه ببطلانها قاصداً بذلك التأثير على الحكم في الدعوى، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) إذا ترتب على الإدلاء بشهادة الزور أو اختلاق البينة تنفيذ الحكم على المشهود ضده، يعاقب الجاني بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي تم تنفيذ الحكم فيها.

(3) يدخل في اختلاق البينة إعداد مستند يتضمن بيانات باطلة أو مغايرة للحقيقة أو التوقيع عليه أو إيجاد ظرف أو حالة مغايرة للحقيقة.

استخدام بينة مع العلم ببطلانها.
105-من يستخدم بينة مختلقة أو مؤسسة على شهادة زور على أنها بينة صحيحة مع علمه بحقيقتها، يعاقب كما لو كان قد أدلى بشهادة الزور أو اختلق البينة الباطلة.

إتلاف البينة أو إخفاؤها.
106- من يخفي أو يتلف مستنداً أو أي بينة مادية قاصداً بذلك أن يحول دون تقديمها أو استخدامها كدليل أمام محكمة أو في أي إجراء قانوني أمام موظف عام، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التستر على الجاني أو إيواؤه.
107-(1) من يدلي ببيانات تتعلق بارتكاب جريمة وهو يعلم أنها غير صحيحة أو يخفي أي معلومات أو بيانات على ارتكاب جريمة مع علمه بوقوعها أو يؤوي شخصاً أو يخفيه وهو يعلم بأنه الجاني، قاصداً بذلك حمايته من العقوبة القانونية أو منع إلقاء القبض عليه، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) لا ينطبق الحكم الوارد في البند (1) على أي من الزوجين أو الوالدين والأبناء في حالة التستر أو الإيواء من بعضهم لبعض.

قبول جزاء لحماية الجاني من العقوبة.
108-(1) من يقبل أو يعطي غيره مالاً أو جزاءً مقابل إخفاء جريمة أو لحماية أي شخص من المساءلة القانونية عن أي جريمة أو من توقيع العقوبة عليه، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.[1]

(2) لا تسري أحكام البند (1) على من يجوز له العفو أو الصلح باستثناء الجرائم المجازى عليها بالقصاص أو الدية.

مقاومة القبض المشروع أو تخليص المقبوض.
109- من يقاوم القبض المشروع على أي شخص أو يعطل ذلك القبض قصدا بطريقة مخالفة للقانون، أو يخلص قصداً أو يحاول أن يخلص أي شخص من الاعتقال أو الحراسة المودع فيها قانوناً، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

مقاومة الشخص عند القبض عليه أو تعطيل القبض عليه أو هربه.
110-(1) من يقاوم القبض المشروع عليه، أو يعطل ذلك القبض قصدا بطريقة مخالفة للقانون يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) من يهرب أو يحاول الهرب من الحراسة التي أودع فيها قانوناً، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التصرف في الأموال بطريق الغش لمنع الحجز أو التنفيذ.
111- من :

(أ) يقوم بقصد الغش بنقل مال أو حق متعلق بذلك المال أو بإخفائه أو بالتخلي عنه أو بالتصرف فيه، قاصداً بذلك منع الحجز على ذلك المال أو الحق أو منع أخذه تنفيذاً لحكم أو أمر صادر أو يعلم باحتمال صدوره من محكمة أو سلطة عامة، مختصة، أو 

(ب) يقبل أي مال أو حق متعلق به أو يتسلمه أو يطالب به مع علمه بعدم وجود حق له فيه قاصداً بذلك منع الحجز أو التنفيذ المذكور،

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 

الدعاوى لحماية مدين أو حرمان الدائنين.
112- من :

(أ‌) يقبل صدور حكم أو أمر أو تنفيذ أو يتسبب في صدوره وذلك بناءً على دعوى صورية من شخص في مال أو حق في مال، قاصداً بذلك حرمان دائنيه من استيفاء حقوقهم في ذلك المال بالطرق القانونية، أو

(ب) يحصل على حكم أو أمر أو تنفيذ ضد أي شخص بناء على دعوى صورية في مال أو حق فيه قاصداً بذلك حماية مدين أو حرمان الدائنين من استيفاء حقوقهم في ذلك المال بالطرق القانونية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

انتحال شخصية الغير.
113- من ينتحل شخصية غيره فيدلي بإقرار أو أقوال أو يتسبب في إتخاذ إجراء قانوني أو يصبح كفيلاً أو ضامناً أو يقوم بأي عملٍ آخر في أي دعوى مدنية أو جنائية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الاتهام الكاذب.
114- من يتخذ أي إجراء جنائي ضد شخص أو يتسبب فيه أو يتهم الشخص كذباً بارتكاب جريمة قاصدا الإضرار به مع علمه بعدم وجود أساس معقول أو مشروع لذلك الإجراء أو الاتهام، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التأثير على سير العدالة.
115-(1) من يقوم، قصدا، بفعل من شأنه التأثير على عدالة الإجراءات القضائية أو أي إجراءات قانونية متعلقة بها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) كل شخص من ذوي السلطة العامة، يقوم بإغراء أو تهديد أو تعذيب لأي شاهد أو متهم أو خصم ليدلي أو لئلا يدلي بأي معلومات في أي دعوى، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 

إساءة الموظف العام عند مباشرته إجراءات قضائية
116- من يوجه قصدا إساءة إلى موظف عام أثناء مباشرته إجراءات قضائية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.




الباب الثاني عشر

جرائم التزييف والتزوير

تزييف العملة.
117- من يصنع بغير أذن مشروع أو يزيف عملة معدنية أو ورقية متداولة في السودان أو أي دولة أخرى، بقصد التعامل بها، أو يقوم مع علمه بزيف عملة بإدخالها إلى السودان أو بإخراجها منه أو بطرحها للتداول أو بحيازتها بقصد التعامل بها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

تزييف طوابع الإيرادات.
118- من يصنع بغير إذن مشروع أو يزيف طوابع الدمغة أو البريد أو أي طوابع إيرادية أخري بقصد التعامل بها أو يقوم عن علم بإدخالها إلى السودان أو بطرحها للتداول أو بحيازتها بقصد التعامل بها، أو يقوم بسوء قصد باستخدام طوابع مع علمه بسبق استعمالها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

صنع أدوات التزييف وحيازتها.
119- من يصنع أي آلات أو أدوات أو مواد أو يحوزها أو يتعامل فيها، بأي وجه، بقصد استخدامها في صناعة غير مأذونة أو تزييف للعملة أو طوابع الإيرادات، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

صنع وتزييف الأختام والعلامات الرسمية.
120- من يصنع أو يزيف أو يحوز أي شعار أو علامة رسمية أو ختم من أختام الدولة أو الأشخاص قاصداً أن يستخدم أي من ذلك في ارتكاب تزوير، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

التعامل بوحدات غير صحيحة للوزن أو الكيل أو القياس
121- من يصنع أي ميزان أو وحدة غير صحيحة من وحدات الوزن أو الكيل أو القياس أو يحوز ذلك أو يستخدمه أو يتعامل فيه بأي وجه مع علمه بأنه غير صحيح، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التزوير في المستندات.
122- يعد مرتكباً جريمة التزوير في المستندات من يقوم بقصد الغش باصطناع مستند أو تقليده أو إخفائه أو إتلاف بعضه، أو إحداث تغيير جوهري فيه، وذلك لاستخدامه في ترتيب آثار قانونية.

عقوبة التزوير في المستندات.
123- من يرتكب جريمة التزوير في المستندات أو يستخدم أو يسلم غيره مستندا مزوراً بقصد استخدامه، مع علمه بتزوير المستند، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة، فإذا وقع ذلك من موظف عام في سياق وظيفته يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

تحريف مستند بوساطة موظف عام.
124- كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة يقوم عند تحرير مستند بتدوين وقائع غير صحيحة أو يغفل إثبات وقائع حقيقية، مع علمه بذلك يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.




الباب الثالث عشر

الجرائم المتعلقة بالأديان

إهانة العقائد الدينية.
125- من يسب علناً أو يهين، بأي طريقة أياً من الأديان أو شعائرها أو معتقداتها أو مقدساتها أو يعمل على إثارة شعور الاحتقار والزراية بمعتنقيها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة.

الردة.
126-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الردة كل مسلم يروج للخروج من ملة الإسلام أو يجاهر بالخروج عنها بقول صريح أو بفعل قاطع الدلالة

(2) يستتاب من يرتكب جريمة الردة ويمهل مدة تقررها المحكمة فإذا أصر على ردته ولم يكن حديث عهد بالإسلام، يعاقب بالإعدام.

(3) تسقط عقوبة الردة متى عدل المرتد قبل التنفيذ.

تدنيس أماكن العبادة والتشويش عليها.
127-من يخرب أو يدنس مكاناً معداً للعبادة أو أي شئ يعتبر مقدساً لدى أي طائفة من الناس، أو يعترض أو يشوش على أي اجتماع ديني دون مسوغ قانوني قاصداً بذلك إهانة ذلك الدين أو تلك الطائفة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

التعدي على الموتى والقبور.
128- من يتعدى على أي مقبرة أو ينبش قبراً أو يزري بجثة آدمي أو يتعرض لها بما ينافي حرمة الموت دون مسوغ ديني أو قانوني أو يسبب قصداً تشويشاً لأي أشخاص اجتمعوا لتشييع جنازة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.




الباب الرابع عشر

الجرائم الواقعة على النفس والجسم

القتل وأنواعه.
129- القتل هو تسبيب موت إنسان حي عن عمد أو شبه عمد أو خطأ.

القتل العمد.
130-(1) يعد القتل قتلا عمداً إذا قصده الجاني أو إذا قصد الفعل وكان الموت نتيجة راجحة لفعله.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة القتل العمد، يعاقب بالإعدام قصاصاً، فإذا سقط القصاص، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

القتل شبه العمد.
131-(1) يعد القتل قتلاً شبه عمد إذا تسبب فيه الجاني بفعل جنائي على جسم الإنسان ولم يقصد الجاني القتل، ولم يكن الموت نتيجة راجحة لفعله.

(2) بالرغم من حكم المادة 130 (1) يعد القتل قتلاً شبه عمد في أي من الحالات الآتية:

(أ) إذا تجاوز الموظف العام أو الشخص المكلف بخدمة عامة بحسن نية حدود السلطة المخولة له قانوناً وهو يعتقد بأن فعله الذي سبب الموت ضروري لتأدية واجبه، (ب) إذا ارتكب الجاني القتل متجاوزاً بحسن نية الحدود المقررة قانوناً لممارسة حق الدفاع الشرعي،

(ج) إذا ارتكب الجاني القتل تحت تأثير الإكراه بالقتل،

(د) إذا ارتكب الجاني القتل وهو في حالة ضرورة لوقاية نفسه أو غيره من الموت،

(هـ) إذا ارتكب الجاني القتل بناءً على رضا المجني عليه،

(و) إذا قتل الجاني، في أثناء فقدانه السيطرة على نفسه لاستفزاز شديد مفاجئ، الشخص الذي استفزه أو أي شخص آخر خطأ،

(ز) إذا أسرف الجاني أو تجاوز القدر المأذون له فيه من الفعل المشروع ووقع الموت نتيجة لذلك،

(ح) إذا ارتكب الجاني القتل، دون سبق إصرار، أثناء عراك مفاجئ من غير أن يستغل الظروف أو يسلك سلوكاً قاسياً، أو غير عادي،

(ط) إذا ارتكب الجاني القتل تحت تأثير اضطراب عقلي أو نفسي أو عصبي بدرجة تؤثر تأثيراً بيناً على قدرته في التحكم في أفعاله أو السيطرة عليها.

(3) من يرتكب جريمة القتل شبه العمد، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات دون مساس بالحق في الدية.



القتل الخطأ.
132-(1) يعد القتل قتلاً خطأً إذا لم يكن عمداً أو شبه عمد وتسبب فيه الجاني عن إهمال أو قلة احتراز أو فعل غير مشروع.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة القتل الخطأ يجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

الشروع في الانتحار.
133- من يشرع في الانتحار بمحاولة قتل نفسه بأي وسيلة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

تحريض الصغير أو المجنون على الانتحار.
134- من يحرض على الانتحار صغيراً غير بالغ أو مجنوناً أو شخصاً في حالة سكر أو تحت تأثير اضطراب عقلي أو نفسي، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة فإذا حدث الانتحار نتيجة للتحريض، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل العمد.

الإجهاض.
135-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الإجهاض من يتسبب قصداً في إسقاط جنين لامرأةٍ، إلا إذا حدث الإسقاط في أي من الحالات الآتية:

(أ‌ ) إذا كان الإسقاط ضرورياً للحفاظ على حياة الأم.

(ب)إذا كان الحبل نتيجة لجريمة اغتصاب ولم يبلغ تسعين يوماً ورغبت المرأة في الإسقاط،

(ج) إذا ثبت أن الجنين كان ميتاً في بطن أمه.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الإجهاض يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

الفعل المؤدي إلى الإجهاض.
136- من يرتكب فعلاً يؤدي إلى إجهاض حبلى وهو يعلم أنها حبلى، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

تسبيب موت الجنين
137- من يرتكب فعلاً يؤدي إلى موت الجنين في بطن أمه أو يفضي إلى أن يولد ميتاً أو إلى أن يموت بعد ولادته، وذلك دون أن يكون الفعل ضرورياً لإنقاذ حياة الأم أو حمايتها من ضرر جسيم، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

الجراح وأنواعها.
138-(1) من يسبب لإنسان ذهاب عضو في جسده أو ذهاب وظيفة العقل أو الحاسة أو الجارحة أو شجاجاً أو جرحاً في جسده يكون قد سبب له جرحاً.

(2) تكون الجراح عمداً أو شبه عمد أو خطأ، ويراعى في التمييز بينها ما يراعى في التمييز بين أنواع القتل الثلاثة.

عقوبة تسبيب الجراح العمد.
139-(1) من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح العمد، يعاقب بالقصاص إذا توافرت شروطه، فإذا لم تتوافر الشروط أو سقط القصاص، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح العمد في الولايات الجنوبية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

عقوبة تسبيب الجراح شبه العمد.
140- من يرتكب جريمة تسبيب الجراح شبه العمد، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

عقوبة تسبيب الجراح الخطأ.
141- من يرتكب جرمية تسبيب الجراح الخطأ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، وذلك دون مساس بالحق في الدية.

الأذى.
142-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الأذى كل من يسبب لإنسان ألماً أو مرضاً، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) إذا حدث الأذى بوسيلة خطرة كالسم والعقاقير المخدرة أو قصد بالأذى انتزاع اعتراف من شخص أو إكراهه على أداء فعل مخالف للقانون، يعاقب الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

القوة الجنائية.
143- يعد مرتكباً جريمة استعمال القوة الجنائية من يستعمل القوة مع أي شخص آخر دون رضاه قاصداً ارتكاب أي جريمة أو ليسبب لذلك الشخص ضرراً أو خوفاً أو مضايقة، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الإرهاب.
144-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الإرهاب من:

( أ‌) يتوعد غيره بالإضرار به أو بأي شخص آخر يهمه أمره قاصداً بذلك تهديده أو حمله على أن يفعل ما لا يلزمه قانوناً أو ألا يفعل ما يجوز له قانوناً،

(ب) تصدر منه حركة أو تحفز قاصداً بذلك استعمال القوة الجنائية أو عالماً باحتمال أن يلقي ذلك في روع أي شخص حاضر أنه يوشك أن يستعمل معه القوة الجنائية.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الإرهاب، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.




الباب الخامس عشر

جرائم العرض والآداب العامة والسمعة

الزنا.
145-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الزنا:

(أ‌ ) كل رجل وطئ امرأة دون رباط شرعي،

(ب‌)كل امرأة مكنت رجلا من وطئها دون رابط شرعي

(2) يتم الوطء بدخول الحشفة كلها أو ما يعادلها في القبل.

(3) لا يعتبر النكاح المجمع على بطلانه رباطاً شرعياً.

عقوبة الزنا.
146-(1) من يرتكب جريمة الزنا يعاقب:

(أ ‌)بالإعدام رجماً إذا كان محصناً،

(ب‌)بالجلد مائة جلدة إذا كان غير محصن.

(2) يجوز أن يعاقب غير المحصن، الذكر بالإضافة إلى الجلد بالتغريب لمدة سنة.

(3) يقصد بالإحصان قيام الزوجية الصحيحة وقت ارتكاب الزنا، على أن يكون قد تم فيها الدخول.

(4) من يرتكب جريمة الزنا في الولايات الجنوبية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً، فإذا كان الجاني متزوجاً فبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

مسقطات عقوبة الزنا.
147- تسقط عقوبة الزنا بأيٍ من السببين الآتيين:

(أ‌ )إذا رجع الجاني عن إقراره قبل تنفيذ العقوبة وكانت الجريمة ثابتة بالإقرار وحده.

(ب) إذا رجع الشهود عن شهادتهم بما ينقص نصاب الشهادة قبل تنفيذ العقوبة.

اللواط.
148-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة اللواط كل رجل أدخل حشفته أو ما يعادلها في دبر امرأة أو رجل آخر أو مكن رجلاً آخر من إدخال حشفته أو ما يعادله في دبره.

(2) (أ ) من يرتكب جريمة اللواط يعاقب بالجلد مائة جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات،

(ب) إذا أدين الجاني للمرة الثانية، يعاقب بالجلد مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات،

(ج) إذا أدين الجاني للمرة الثالثة يعاقب بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد.

الاغتصاب.
149-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاغتصاب من يواقع شخصاً زنىً أو لواطاً دون رضاه.

(2) لا يعتد بالرضا إذا كان الجاني ذا قوامة أو سلطة على المجني عليه.

(3) من يرتكب جريمة الاغتصاب يعاقب بالجلد مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ما لم يشكل الاغتصاب جريمة الزنا أو اللواط المعاقب عليها بالإعدام.

مواقعة المحارم.
150-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة مواقعة المحارم من يرتكب جريمة الزنا أو اللواط أو الاغتصاب مع أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو أزواجهم أو مع أخيه أو أخته أو أولادهما أو عمه أو عمته أو خاله أو خالته.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة مواقعة المحارم، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي يشكلها فعله، ويعاقب، في غير الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام، بعقوبة إضافية هي السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات.

الأفعال الفاحشة.
151-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الأفعال الفاحشة من يأتي فعلاً مخلاً بالحياء لدى شخص آخر أو يأتي ممارسة جنسية مع شخص آخر، لا تبلغ درجة الزنا أو اللواط، ويعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة.

(2) إذا ارتكبت جريمة الأفعال الفاحشة في مكان عام أو بغير رضا المجني عليه، يعاقب الجاني بالجلد بما لا يجاوز ثمانين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة.

الأفعال الفاضحة والمخلة بالآداب العامة.
152-(1) من يأتي في مكان عام فعلاً أو سلوكاً فاضحاً أو مخلاً بالآداب العامة أو يتزيا بزي فاضح أو مخل بالآداب العامة يسبب مضايقة للشعور العام يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) يعد الفعل مخلا بالآداب العامة إذا كان كذلك في معيار الدين الذي يعتنقه الفاعل أو عرف البلد الذي يقع فيه الفعل.

المواد والعروض المخلة بالآداب العامة.
153-(1) من يصنع أو يصور أو يحوز مواد مخلة بالآداب العامة أو يتداولها، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز أربعين جلدة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(2) من يتعامل في مواد مخلة بالآداب العامة أو يدير معرضاً أو مسرحاً أو ملهىً أو دار عرضٍ أو أي مكان عام فيقدم مادة أو عرضاً مخلا بالآداب العامة أو يسمح بتقديمه، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز ستين جلدة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(39 في جميع الحالات تأمر المحكمة بإبادة المواد المخلة بالآداب العامة ومصادرة الأجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة في عرضها كما يجوز الحكم بإغلاق المحل.

ممارسة الدعارة.
154-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة ممارسة الدعارة، من يوجد في محل للدعارة بحيث يحتمل أن يقوم بممارسة أفعال جنسية أو يكتسب من ممارستها، ويعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات.

(2) يقصد بمحل الدعارة، أي مكان معد لاجتماع رجال أو نساء أو رجال ونساء لا تقوم بينهم علاقات زوجية أو صلات قربى وفي ظروف يرجح فيها حدوث ممارسات جنسية.

إدارة محل للدعارة.
155-(1) من يقوم بإدارة محل للدعارة أو يؤجر محلاً أو يسمح باستخدامه وهو يعلم بأنه سيتخذ محلاً للدعارة، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما يجوز الحكم بإغلاق المحل أو مصادرته.

(2) من يدان للمرة الثانية بموجب أحكام البند (1) يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة وبالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات مع مصادرة المحل.

(3) في حالة إدانة الجاني للمرة الثالثة، يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد مع مصادرة المحل.

(4) في جميع الحالات لا يحكم بالمصادرة إلا إذا كان الجاني هو المالك للمحل أو كان المالك عالماً باستخدامه لذلك الغرض.

الإغواء.
156- من يغوي شخصاً بأن يغريه أو يأخذه أو يساعد في أخذه أو اقتياده أو استئجاره لارتكاب جريمة الزنا أو اللواط أو ممارسة الدعارة أو الأفعال الفاحشة أو الفاضحة أو المخلة بالآداب العامة، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات فإذا كان الشخص الذي تم إغواؤه غير بالغ أو مختل العقل أو كان المقصود ممارسة أي من تلك الأفعال خارج السودان، يعاقب بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة والسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات.

القذف.
157-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة القذف من يرمي كذباً شخصاً عفيفاً ولو كان ميتاً، بالقول صراحة أو دلالة أو بالكتابة أو بالإشارة الواضحة الدلالة بالزنا أو اللواط أو نفي النسب.

(2) يعد الشخص عفيفاً إذا لم تسبق إدانته بجريمة الزنا أو اللواط أو الاغتصاب أو مواقعة المحارم أو ممارسة الدعارة.

(3) يعاقب من يرتكب جريمة القذف بالجلد ثمانين جلدة.

مسقطات عقوبة القذف.
158 –(1) تسقط عقوبة جريمة القذف في أي من الحالات الآتية:

(أ ) بالتقاذف، إذا ثبت أن المقذوف أو أن الشاكي قد رد على الجاني بمثل قوله،

(ب) إذا عفا المقذوف أو الشاكي قبل تنفيذ العقوبة،

(ج) باللعان بين الزوجين،

(د ) إذا كان المقذوف فرعاً للقاذف.

(2) إذا سقطت عقوبة القذف لأي من الأسباب المذكورة في البند (1) يجوز معاقبة الجاني بالعقوبة المقررة على جريمة شأنة السمعة.

إشانة السمعة.
159-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة إشانة السمعة من ينشر أو يروي أو ينقل لآخر بأي وسيلة وقائع مسندة إلى شخص معين أو تقويماً لسلوكه قاصداً بذلك الإضرار بسمعته.

(2) لا يعد الشخص قاصداً الإضرار بالسمعة في أيٍ من الحالات الآتية :

(أ‌ ) إذا كان فعله في سياق أي إجراءات قضائية، بقدر ما تقتضيه، أو كان نشراً لتلك الإجراءات.

(ب) إذا كانت له أو لغيره شكوى مشروعة يعبر عنها أو مصلحة مشروعة يحميها وكان ذلك لا يتم إلا بإسناد الوقائع أو تقويم السلوك المعين،

(ج) إذا كان فعله في شأن من يرشح لمنصب عام أو يتولاه تقويماً لأهليته أو أدائه بقدر ما يقتضيه الأمر،

(د ) إذا كان فعله في سياق النصيحة لصالح من يريد التعامل مع ذلك الشخص أو للصالح العام،

(هـ) إذا كان إسناد الوقائع بحسن نية لشخص قد اشتهر بذلك وغلب عليه، أو كان مجاهراً بما نسب إليه، 

(و) إذا كان التقويم لشخص عرض نفسه أو عمله على الرأي العام للحكم عليه وكان التقويم بقدر ما يقتضي الحكم.

(3) من يرتكب جريمة إشانة السمعة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الإساءة والسباب.
160- من يوجه إساءة أو سباباً لشخص بما لا يبلغ درجة القذف أو إشانة السمعة قاصدا بذلك إهانته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز خمساً وعشرين جلدة أو بالغرامة.




الباب السادس عشر

جرائم الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية

الاستدراج.
161-(1) من يستدرج شخصاً غير بالغ أو مختل العقل، بأن يأخذه أو يغريه لإبعاده عن حفظ وليه الشرعي دون رضا ذلك الولي، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(2) لا تنطبق أحكام البند(1) على من يدعي حق الحضانة أو الولاية أو الوصاية أو أي سلطة مشروعة.

الخطف.
162- من يخطف شخصاً بأن يرغمه بأي طريقة من طرق الخداع على أن يغادر مكاناً ما بقصد ارتكاب جريمة بالاعتداء على نفس ذلك الشخص أو حريته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

السخرة.
163- من يسخر شخصاً بأن يجبره إجباراً غير مشروع على العمل رغم أرادته، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الحجز غير المشروع.
164- من يحجز شخصاً بأن يعترضه قصداً بحيث يمنعه الحركة أو يغير من اتجاه حركته بوجه غير مشروع يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الاعتقال غير المشروع.
165-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاعتقال غير المشروع من يحبس شخصاً في مكان معين دون وجه مشروع أو يستمر في حبسه مع علمه بصدور أمر الإفراج عنه، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(2) إذا حدث الاعتقال بطريقة سرية أو قصد به انتزاع اعتراف من المعتقل أو إكراهه على رد مال أو على فعل مخالف للقانون أو كان من شأن الاعتقال تعريض حياته للخطر، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

انتهاك الخصوصية.
166- من ينتهك خصوصية شخص بأن يطلع عليه في بيته دون إذنه أو يقوم دون وجه مشروع بالتصنت عليه أو بالاطلاع على رسائله أو أسراره، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.




الباب السابع عشر

الجرائم الواقعة على المال

الحرابة.
167- يعد مرتكباً جريمة الحرابة من يرهب العامة أو يقطع الطريق بقصد ارتكاب جريمة على الجسم أو العرض أو المال شريطة أن يقع الفعل :

(أ‌ ) خارج العمران في البر أو البحر أو الجو أو داخل العمران مع تعذر الغوث،

(ب)باستخدام السلاح أو أي أداة صالحة للإيذاء أو التهديد بذلك.

عقوبة الحرابة.
168-(1) من يرتكب جريمة الحرابة يعاقب:

(أ‌ ) بالإعدام أو بالإعدام ثم الصلب إذا ترتب على فعله القتل أو الاغتصاب،

(ب‌) بقطع اليد اليمنى والرجل اليسرى إذا ترتب على فعله الأذى الجسيم أو سلب مال يبلغ نصاب السرقة الحدية،

(ج) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات نفياً في غير الحالات الواردة في الفقرتين (أ) و(ب).

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الحرابة في الولايات الجنوبية يعاقب:

(أ‌ ) بالإعدام إذا ترتب على الفعل القتل،

(ب) بالسجن المؤبد إذا ترتب على فعله ارتكاب جريمة الاغتصاب،

(ج) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات إذا ترتب على فعله الأذى الجسيم أو سلب المال،

(د) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات في غير الحالات الواردة في الفقرات (أ) ، (ب)، (ج).



سقوط عقوبة الحرابة.
169-(1) تسقط عقوبة الحرابة إذا ترك الجاني باختياره ما هو عليه من الحرابة وأعلن توبته قبل القدرة عليه.

(2) لا يخل سقوط عقوبة الحرابة بالتوبة بحقوق المجني عليه أو أوليائه في الدية أو التعويض أو رد المال.

(3) إذا سقطت عقوبة الحرابة يجوز الحكم على الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات.

السرقة الحدية.
170-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة السرقة الحدية من يأخذ خفية بقصد التملك مالا منقولا متقوماً للغير شريطة أن يؤخذ المال من حرزه ولا تقل قيمته عن النصاب.

(2) تشمل الخفية انتهاك الحرز استخفاءً وأخذ المال مجاهرة أو مغالبة.

(3) يشمل المال المملوك للغير المال العام وأموال الأوقاف ودور العبادة.

(4) يقصد بالحرز المكان الذي يحفظ فيه أو الوجه الذي يحفظ به المال المعين وأمثاله عادة أو في عرف أهل البلد أو المهنة المعينة، ويعد المال في حرز حيثما كان محروساً.

(5) يكون النصاب ديناراً من الذهب يزن 4.25 جراما أو قيمته من النقود وفق ما يقدره من حين لآخر رئيس القضاء بعد التشاور مع الجهات المختصة.

(6) إذا اشترك في الأخذ جماعة فيعتد في النصاب بجملة المال المأخوذ لا بما أخرجه كل واحد منهم على حدة.

عقوبة السرقة الحدية
171-(1) من يرتكب جريمة السرقة الحدية، يعاقب بقطع اليد اليمنى من مفصل الكتف.

(2) إذا أدين الجاني مرة أخرى، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات.

مسقطات عقوبة الحد في السرقة الحدية.
172- تسقط عقوبة الحد في جريمة السرقة الحدية في أي من الأحوال الآتية:

(أ ‌) إذا وقعت السرقة بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الزوجين أو ذوي الأرحام المحرمة،

(ب) إذا كان الجاني في حالة ضرورة ولم يأخذ من المال إلا بما لا يجاوز النصاب فوق كفاية حاجته أو حاجة من تجب عليه نفقته للقوت أو العلاج،

(ج) إذا كان للجاني نصيب أو كان يعتقد بحسن نية أن له نصيباً في المال المسروق وكان المال المسروق لا يتجاوز ذلك النصيب بما يبلغ النصاب،

(د) إذا كان الجاني دائناً للمسروق منه وكان المسروق منه

مماطلاً أو جاحداً وحل أجل الدين قبل السرقة وكان ما استولى عليه الجاني يساوي حقه أو اكثر من حقه بما لا يجاوز النصاب،

(هـ) إذا حدث قبل تقديمه للمحاكمة أن رد الجاني المال المدعى سرقته وأعلن توبته أو تملك المال المدعى سرقته وكان فضلاً عن ذلك خالي الصحيفة من سوابق الاتهام أو الإدانة في الجرائم الواقعة على المال،

(و) إذا رجع الجاني عن قراره قبل تنفيذ العقوبة وكانت السرقة الحدية ثابتة بالإقرار وحده،

(ز) إذا كان الجاني مأذوناً له في دخول الحرز،

(ح) إذا كان القطع يعرض حياة الجاني للخطر أو كانت يده اليسرى مقطوعة أو شلاء.

عقوبة السرقة الحدية هند سقوط الحد.
173- إذا سقطت عقوبة الحد في جريمة السرقة الحدية بأيً من المسقطات المذكورة في المادة 172 يجوز معاقبة الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً، كما تجوز معاقبته بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة.

السرقة.
174-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة السرقة من يأخذ بسوء قصد مالا منقولا مملوكا للغير من حيازة شخص دون رضاه.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة السرقة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز مائة جلدة.

النهب.
175-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة النهب من يرتكب جريمة السرقة أو السرقة الحدية مع استعمال القوة الجنائية أو التهديد بها عند الشروع في الجريمة أو أثنائها أو عند الهرب.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة النهب يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات بالإضافة إلى أي عقوبة أخرى مقررة لما يترتب على فعله.

الابتزاز.
176-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الابتزاز من يبعث قصداً في نفس شخص خوف الإضرار به أو بأي شخص آخر وبذلك يحمله بسوء قصد على أن يسلم له أو لغيره أي مال أو سند قانوني.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الابتزاز يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(3) إذا كانت جريمة الابتزاز قد ارتكبت بالتخويف بالموت أو بالأذى الجسيم أو بالخطف أو بالاتهام بجريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، يعاقب الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

خيانة الأمانة.
177-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة خيانة الأمانة من يكون مؤتمناً على حيازة مال أو إدارته ويقوم بسوء قصد بجحد ذلك المال أو امتلاكه أو تحويله إلى منفعته أو منفعة غيره أو تبديده أو التصرف فيه بإهمال فاحش يخالف مقتضى الأمانة، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما يجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(2) إذا كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً أو مستخدما لدى أي شخص وأؤتمن على المال بتلك الصفة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة مع الغرامة أو بالإعدام.

الاحتيال.
178-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الاحتيال من يتوصل بسوء قصد إلى خداع شخص بأي وجه ويحقق بذلك كسباً غير مشروع لنفسه أو لغيره أو يسبب بذلك للشخص أو لغيره ضررا أو خسارة غير مشروعة.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الاحتيال يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(3) من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة جريمة الاحتيال يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

إعطاء أو تظهير صك مردود.
179-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة إعطاء صك مردود من يعطي شخصا صكاً مصرفياً وفاء لالتزام أو بمقابل ويرده المسحوب عليه لأي من الدواعي الآتية:

(أ‌ ) عدم وجود حساب للساحب لدى المسحوب عليه وقت تقديم الصك،

(ب)عدم وجود رصيد للساحب كافٍ أو قابلٍ للسحب مع علمه بذلك، 

(ج) وقف الساحب صرف قيمة الصك بأمر منه أو ممن ينوب عنه دون سبب معقول،

( د) تحرير الساحب للصك بصورة غير معقولة مع علمه بذلك.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة إعطاء صك مردود يعاقب بالغرامة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(3) من يظهّر صكاً مصرفياً ويسلمه لغيره ويرد بالوجه الوارد في البند (1) وكان يعلم بما يدعو لرده يعاقب بالغرامة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(4) من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة جريمة إعطاء صك مردود أو تظهيره، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبالغرامة.

التملك الجنائي.
180-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة التملك الجنائي من يأخذ أو يعثر على مال مملوك للغير أو يستعيره أو يحوزه عن طريق الخطأ ثم يجحد ذلك المال أو يتصرف فيه بسوء قصد.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة التملك الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

استلام المال المسروق.
181-(1) يعد مالاً مسروقاً المال الذي انتقلت حيازته إلى شخص عن طريق الحرابة أو السرقة أو الابتزاز أو خيانة الأمانة أو الاحتيال أو التملك الجنائي.

(2) من يقوم بسوء قصد باستلام مال مسروق أو الاحتفاظ به أو المساعدة في إخفائه أو التصرف فيه مع علمه بأنه مال مسروق، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

(3) من يرتكب للمرة الثالثة جريمة استلام المال المسروق يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

الإتلاف الجنائي.
182-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة الإتلاف الجنائي من يتسبب في إفساد مال أو تخريبه أو يغير فيه أو في موقعه بحيث يتلفه أو ينقص من قيمته أو منفعته أو يؤثر فيه تأثيراً ضاراً قاصداً بذلك أن يسبب خسارة غير مشروعة أو ضرراً للجمهور أو أي شخص أو مع علمه بأنه يحتمل أن يسبب ذلك.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة الإتلاف الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معا، فإذا حدث الإتلاف بالإغراق أو باستعمال النار أو باستعمال المواد الحارقة أو الناسفة أو السامة، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

(3) من يرتكب جريمة الإتلاف الجنائي لمال أو مرفق عام يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

التعدي الجنائي.
183-(1) يعد مرتكبا جريمة التعدي الجنائي من يدخل عقاراً أو منقولاً في حيازة شخص آخر أو يبقي أو يدخل فيه بوجه غير مشروع قاصداً إرهاب ذلك الشخص أو مضايقته أو حرمانه من حقه.

(2) من يرتكب جريمة التعدي الجنائي يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو بالغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً، فإذا حدث التعدي بقصد ارتكاب جريمة أو باستعمال القوة الجنائية يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة، فإذا كان ذلك ليلاً أو باستعمال سلاح أو أداة صالحة للإيذاء يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

التربص مع القصد الإجرامي
184- من يضبط ليلاً متربصاً حاملاً عدة أو أداة ملائمة للسرقة أو التعدي الجنائي أو استعمال القوة الجنائية بحيث يترجح أن لديه قصداً إجرامياً، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة.

صنع أداة لغرض إجرامي
185- من يصنع أداة أو يقلد مفتاحاً أو يدبر خطة قاصداً أن يستخدم ذلك في ارتكاب الجرائم الواقعة علي المال يعاقب، بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

الجدول الأول

الأطراف والجراح التي يكون فيها القصاص

1. العين المبصرة إذا قلعت بكاملها.

2. الأنف إلي حد المارن.

3. الأذن السليمة ولا عبرة بالسمع.

4. الشفة إذا قطعت كلها ولا عبرة في بعضها.

5. السن إذا قررت الجهة الطبية المختصة أنه لا يرجى ظهور بدل لها.

6. اللسان إذا استوعبه القطع.

7. اليد إذا كان القطع من مفصل، وللمجني عليه دية الجزء الزائد علي المفصل في حالة الزيادة.

8. الرجل وتطبق في شأنها أحكام اليد.

9. الأنامل والأصابع لليدين والرجلين إذا كان القطع من مفصل.

10. الذكر إذا استوعبه القطع أو كان القطع من الحشفة.

11. الأنثيان وتؤخذ الواحدة بنظيرتها بشرط ضمان سلامة الأخرى.

12. الموضحة وهي الجراح التي تنتهي إلى عظم.

الجدول الثاني

الدية

1 . تكون الدية في القتل كاملة.

2. تكون الدية في الجراح كاملة في الحالات الآتية:

أ/ عند قطع عضو من الأعضاء الفردية في الجسم.

ب/ عند قطع عضوين من الأعضاء الزوجية أو أحدهما إذا ترتب علي ذلك ذهاب وظيفتهما،

ج/ أصابع اليدين أو أصابع الرجلين جميعاً.

د/ عند ذهاب وظائف العقل والحواس والجوارح.

هـ/ عند ذهاب الأسنان جميعاً.

3- تكون الدية في الجراح نصفاً في الحالات الآتية:

أ/ عند ذهاب واحد من الأعضاء الزوجية،

ب/ عند ذهاب الوظيفة لواحد من الأعضاء الزوجية.

4- تكون الدية في الجراح عشراً عند ذهاب الإصبع، ونصف عشر عند ذهاب أنملة إصبع الإبهام وثلث عشر عند ذهاب واحدة من أنامل الأصابع الأخرى.

5- تكون الدية في الجراح عند ذهاب السن نصف عشر.

6- تكون الدية في جراح الجسد كما يلي:

أ/ الجائفة، التي ينشأ عنها جرح نافذ إلي التجويف الصدري أو البطني ثلثاً.

ب/ إذا نفذت الجائفة من الجانب الآخر اعتبرت جائفتين وفيهما ثلثان.

7- تكون الدية في الشجاج كما يلي:

أ/ دية الآمة،التي تصل إلى أم الدماغ ،ثلثاً.

ب/ دية الدامغة، التي تصل إلى الدماغ ،ثلثاً.

ج/ دية المنقلة، التي تنقل العظم، ثلاثة أعشار.

د/ دية الهاشمة، التي تهشم عظمة الرأس أو الوجه ،عشراً.

هـ/ دية الموضحة،التي توضح العظم نصف عشر.

8- (1) تكون دية الجنين إذا سقط فمات، كاملة.

(2) تكون دية الجنين إذا سقط ميتاً، الغرة نصف عشر.

(3) تتعدد الدية بتعدد الأجنة
*

----------


## ود عقيد

*مشكور أخونا إبراهيم .... جهد مقدر 
*

----------

